# Looking for sites



## Morrisbells (Jun 25, 2012)

Got the motorhome. Got the time. Now looking for our first wild camping sites. First stop north Cornwall and north Devon. Any advice? Morrisbells.


----------



## suej (Jun 25, 2012)

Since you're a full member, you have access to all the wilding spots... from the homepage go to POI download and download the file to your desktop.  Once there unzip it and you'll find files for google earth, memory map andother commercial sat navs.  We always open the google earth file, search the area that we're headed for and look for recommended spots.  Or else look in the county section for places on/around your route

Happy travels
Sue


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 25, 2012)

:welcome::have fun:


----------

